# My avatar explanation, and a good gore movie.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 15, 2009)

This is Begotten. The sickest movie I have seen.


> Begotten is a 1991 experimental/horror film, directed and written by E. Elias Merhige.
> The film heavily deals with religion and the biblical story of the Creation. But as Merhige revealed during Q&A sessions, its primary inspiration was a near death experience he had when he was 19, after a car crash. The film features no dialogue, but rather uses harsh and uncompromising images of human pain and suffering to tell its tale.
> The film was shot on black and white reversal film, and then every frame was rephotographed for the look that is seen. The only colors are black and white. There are no half-tones. This is intended to add to the eerie atmosphere of the movie, as sometimes the viewer cannot always exactly make out what it is being shown, but can still infer a sense of suffering. The look of the film has been described[who?] as "a Rorschach test for the eye". Merhige said that for each minute of original film, it took up to 10 hours to rephotograph it for the look desired.



trailer, the suicide of god.






> Symbolism
> 
> While the movie is not easily approachedlacking both dialogue and discernible cultural symbolsit does contain references to various religious and pagan myths. Relatively obvious Christian elements are present in the impregnation of Mother Earth by God, akin to the impregnation of Mary by the Holy Spirit. The same myth is partly present in ancient Egyptian mythology, where Isis impregnates herself with the penis of the killed god Osiris and gives birth to Horus.




I have see it complete, was a shokin experience, IS LIKE THIS VID BUT IN 80 MINUTES, and I recomend, DON`T EVER WATCH THIS MOVIE ON DRUGS OR DRUNK, SERIOUSLY.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 15, 2009)

I assume the actual movie's soundtrack is a bit different?


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2009)

I've watched Begotten a few times, actually. Very strange movie, indeed. 

For those unfamiliar, E. Elias Merhige also directed _Shadow of the Vampire_ (with Willem Defoe and John Malcovich). While very different, it was a great movie in it's own right.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Dec 15, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I assume the actual movie's soundtrack is a bit different?



Nope...it's pretty much just that. The WHOLE time. It actually reminds me a bit of the soundtrack from the original Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I assume the actual movie's soundtrack is a bit different?





Just watched the trailer he had posted. Christ, that's hilarious.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks intriguing... I have to try and find this


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 16, 2009)

for anyone who's interested its on google video... i was bored the whole time. i got tired of watching people writhing in agony for no apparent source only for them to be tormented further by cloaked figures... waaaay to arty for me


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2009)

Seems a bit... pretentious. Forgive me if I'm wrong, perhaps it's not, but the only way to appreciate that kind of cinematography is if you go in KNOWING what it took to make it, and therefore it's not aimed at a film-goer's audience, so you'd only be watching it to appreciate what went into it, and not for what it is. I think I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder about "arty types" (is that a Fear Factory song?) from my college days


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2009)

that looks freaking awesome! i must see it! i must own it! it already reminds me of a tortureous "eraserhead"


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Seems a bit... pretentious. Forgive me if I'm wrong, perhaps it's not, but the only way to appreciate that kind of cinematography is if you go in KNOWING what it took to make it, and therefore it's not aimed at a film-goer's audience, so you'd only be watching it to appreciate what went into it, and not for what it is. I think I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder about "arty types" (is that a Fear Factory song?) from my college days



yeah we seem to be of a similar opinion regarding film. nothing against this brand of experimental movies, i just got bored fast


----------



## Pauly (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want bizarre black and white then Tetsuo: The Iron Man is also very similar, but more comprehensible. And has drill penis.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 16, 2009)

Kinda cool as a short clip, I think a whole 80 minutes of this would probably wear a bit thin. That said, it is something that I shall endeavour to watch some time.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 16, 2009)

is horrible to watch! but I like the aesthetic content. And I`m not promotion the movie, just want to share it, and start a good conversation. Must of the regulars here are metal heads, so ¿why to spend time talking about the Jonas Brothers movie?? lets talk about something different! so I posted, because I know that some guys gonna ove it, and other just hate it, but is fine, this is a discussion forum


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2009)

Pauly said:


> If you want bizarre black and white then Tetsuo: The Iron Man is also very similar, but more comprehensible. And has drill penis.



That movie is... I don't even know if there's a word for it. I guess, odd? Some of the props/costumes/special effects are pretty neato, though.


----------

